#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  LinkedIn's New Usage Insights for 2021

## Bhavya

Will LinkedIn be your key consideration for your business in 2021?

LinkedIn saw increased usage in 2020, especially with video content, LinkedIn driving more conversations. Not only B2B LinkedIn gaining ground in other professional areas as well, which could give more opportunity for brand outreach and connection in 2021. This week LinkedIn shared new usage insights that'll help you to map out your LinkedIn approach for 2021. Take a look at the insights in the below graphic.

----------

